# Wood Duck Mount



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 15, 2013)

Dropped off my two drake wood ducks off at Dean Martin Taxidermy today! Gonna get em both flying on a piece of driftwood. I think it'll turn out great! Will definitely post pictures when I get them back! If you haven't heard of Mr. Dean, you should try him out! He's an older guy but still produces some of the best work in the Southeast! He is a great man and is great at what he does!


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 15, 2013)

Terrible mounts in my experience, im carrying all of mine north of ATL brcause ive been disgusted quite a few times in this area with duck mounts. good luck


----------



## wray912 (Jan 15, 2013)

rdnckrbby said:


> Terrible mounts in my experience, im carrying all of mine north of ATL brcause ive been disgusted quite a few times in this area with duck mounts. good luck



the bad thing is as bad is dm is theres still worse around


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Jan 15, 2013)

rut roh...


----------



## SigEp614 (Jan 15, 2013)

I hope they turn out ok, never heard anything good about dean martin. Wynn in Statesboro however does an awesome job on fish. He's mounted two bass for me and they turned out way better than I could have imagined.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 15, 2013)

Wynn was the man. Great friend of mine hated to see him close up. He's retired and fishing 3 days a week now living the life!


----------



## ballgroundhound (Jan 15, 2013)

Sweet man !


----------



## Hawghead (Jan 15, 2013)

it will look good, i got my wood duck back from dean couple months ago.  dean does a great job on turkeys too. ive used wynn also, but he got to where he took wayyyyy to long to get mounts finished when i was down there at GSU,  all my taxidermy has been done by wynn or dean since family is from there. dean has done 2 full body turkey mounts, couple deer, full coyote mount with quail in mouth, turkey fans, and 2 bass.  they all look good. look forward to seeing your mount


----------



## junkyarddawg (Jan 15, 2013)

Mike Allen in Vidalia. Second to NONE. The return time is 6-12 months but its worth it when he calls. He is hands down the best I've seen.


----------



## benellisbe (Jan 17, 2013)

Southland Taxidemy did two Wood Duck mounts for me on driftwood.  Took about 4 months and turned out great.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah if I kill the boss gobbler this spring more than likely ill be taking my turkey up there and getting my ducks back! It'll turn out good! The ducks and turkeys in his office look phenomenal!


----------

